# perfection



## Eradius Lore (Jul 13, 2005)

lets just see how arogant people can get

ok i have been thinking what games am i best at and thought it would be good to see what people consider themselves to be best at, and if they thought they could kick anyone at it.

alright here goes, these are the games i have never been beaten at or am far superior to others at:

warhammer 40k- never lost
007 night fire- only lost 6 times out of the several hundred times i have played
battlefronts- i can get a 80 kill count and a zero death toll on the game
dawn of war- im fairly confidant of my skill on that game
unreal tournament 2004- far to easy a game
star wars acadamy- there is never anyone good online and its just to easy
zone of the enders- can beat someone when im level 1 raptor (worst mech) and they are level 8 jehuty (best mech) this meens not only have they got around 10 times more health and firepower but they are also a lot faster
age of empires 2- a very good game to play against people and i can not be beat


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 13, 2005)

Scrabble - Disappointed to score less than 400.
Trivial Pursuit - Lost maybe a couple of games in my life.
PES4 (PS2) - Lost perhaps 2 or 3 games out of the several thousand I have played.
Naughts and Crosses.
Timesplitters 1 - Give me a shot gun and the job is done.


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 13, 2005)

I am quiet good at jedi acadamy I have a very good tatic on it.

very good at Timesplitters 2 as well


----------



## killerbob (Jul 13, 2005)

dawn of war    never lost in about 50 games


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 13, 2005)

killerbob said:
			
		

> dawn of war never lost in about 50 games


 
What army do you use


----------



## killerbob (Jul 13, 2005)

a mix but mainly chaos


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 13, 2005)

killerbob said:
			
		

> a mix but mainly chaos


 
Are you talking about online


----------



## killerbob (Jul 13, 2005)

no


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 13, 2005)

Online is much harder to play


----------



## killerbob (Jul 13, 2005)

sometimes


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 13, 2005)

all the time you have to move quickly becouse the over person is doing the same thing


----------



## killerbob (Jul 13, 2005)

not all games i have found like baldur Gate


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 13, 2005)

hang on a sec neither of you have ever played it online, you only now from what i have told you that it is totaly solid compared to the offline version, although i have managed to get better at it than when i started, i dont lose now when i play against a german. oh and tip the worst team is eldar by far online and offline best is space marines or orks


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 13, 2005)

Many many moons ago I once achieved 42 in the world rankings for 'Unreal Tournament Domination'. I loved this mode but for some reason it was mostly only Germans that played it. 

Sadly, my skill is but a memory  and my 56k connection means that I no longer participate online. Like an ancient gunfighter's six-shooters, my mouse rests in a linseed wrap - awaiting the day when I must return to the breach


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm pretty good at Colin McRae 2


I always get beaten at most games by people who actually know what they're doing... but I don't mind. Theres no shame in loosing to proper geeks


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 14, 2005)

I rock the world on solitaire & minesweeper - beat myself everytime


----------



## red_temple (Jul 14, 2005)

A Game of Thrones (board game) - unbeaten.

Magic, the Gathering - not the ultimate player, but I can make all the best sweat.
No-Limit Texas Holdem - you WILL lose all your money to me.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 14, 2005)

I would love to have nerdy enough friends to play the Game of Throne board game.  That would be awesome.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 14, 2005)

> I would love to have nerdy enough friends to play the Game of Throne board game. That would be awesome.




You could use this: http://cyberboard.brainiac.com/download.html

It's a game aid that allows you to create and convert board games to an electronic version to facilitate PBEM. You still need to own the game for all the rules, charts etc. (and copyright laws of course)

I'm sure there are plenty nerdy folk out in the Electronic Ether just waiting for a game


----------

